# Thinking of adding these appearance mods...



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im not sure if this would be a stupid or smart idea....but im thinking about buying these on ebay for like 20.00. That seems kinda too cheap to me since these are precut and all...but they are headlight protector smoke tint film. Ill share the link to you and you can help me decide. Thanks. 2011 2013 Chevy Cruze Smoke Head Light Precut Tint Cover Smoked Overlays | eBay


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Hmm I looked into those, they aren't a bad deal, but I got these instead.
Black-Out Headlight or Tail Lights Smoked Tint Vinyl Film Cover Sheet

They are not precut like the ones you found so that is the only con. Lol

Edit: You might want to ugrade your headlights and/or headlight wiring harness as well if you plan on doing light smoke tint to your headlights. I upgraded my headlights the pictures of the lights are in my build log. I plan on tinting my headlights as well.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I actually was browing through ebay one night this weekend and typed in headlight tint, and there was several options that came up. Then I saw this smoke tint that is precut. I think it would make my car less feminine lol.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Haha nice, yeah the dealbreaker between the two would be precut, but I'm not too worried about. the price isn't bad either.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The only thing I fear with them being so cheap and precut is their durability and performance. I don't know if anyone else on here has bought this exact same thing and what luck they had with it, but im kinda skeptical lol.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

DON'T. 

Your lighting will be reduced to unsafe levels. Been there, done that. Even 35W HIDs were dimmer than stock. Don't make the same mistake.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Do some more researching on them and other products and see what they are made out of and the adhesive they use. That's your best bet. I'm going to try to put the tint I just got on mine soon and when I do I 'll give you a little review how I feel about them lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

You think so? I was hoping it wasn't going to really affect the lighting much at all...but I guess you never know with smoke or black tint to it.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

trevor_geiger said:


> Do some more researching on them and other products and see what they are made out of and the adhesive they use. That's your best bet. I'm going to try to put the tint I just got on mine soon and when I do I 'll give you a little review how I feel about them lol.


That's fair to me =]. I just think these would look cool on mine and give it more sex appeal for a guyish look...and less girly.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

You can go the black housing way as well.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

The black housing? For the headlight?


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah, it's a little hard to do but it gives it a cool look without going out and buying headlights that have black housing on them already for $300+. My friend did it to his Cobalt, and it turned out nice.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I would like to put Audi style headlight in mine but im not that desperate to take the bumper off just to add different headlights lol


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Once you take the bumper off:

CAI/snorkel resonator removal
Horns
Clean the bugs off the condensor
FMIC and or a sprayer for the factory one similar to the STi's setup.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well luckily I don't have too many bugs on my condenser lol. I happened to look through the front recently and looked at my condenser to see how buggy it was getting and surprisingly it isn't nearly as bad as I thought lol. Im not sure if im going to take the bumper off anytime soon...but when and if I do, ill take your suggestions or ideas into play. Thanks though


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

There is nothing feminine about the Cruze's headlights, regardless of color. IDK what else you have done to your car but a couple of easy "manlier" looking mods would be, black bowtie, tint, gloss black roof, get rid of the chrome, I vinyl wrapped all my chrome with gloss black, makes a world of a difference, pretty easy to do as well. I'd definitely stray from tinting the headlights though. That's the only other color Cruze I was thinking of getting (yours) and there are tons of things you can do with that color. Black out your rims or if you like the chrome add and accent red somewhere, calipers are easy to paint.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

IROCZILLA said:


> There is nothing feminine about the Cruze's headlights, regardless of color. IDK what else you have done to your car but a couple of easy "manlier" looking mods would be, black bowtie, tint, gloss black roof, get rid of the chrome, I vinyl wrapped all my chrome with gloss black, makes a world of a difference, pretty easy to do as well. I'd definitely stray from tinting the headlights though. That's the only other color Cruze I was thinking of getting (yours) and there are tons of things you can do with that color. Black out your rims or if you like the chrome add and accent red somewhere, calipers are easy to paint.


I have atleast getting blacked out bowties and hand painting the calipers either black, or blue. g2 makes really good caliper paint. Its like powder coat but brighter, The blue in that brand would look good with the color of my car.I like the idea of blacking out the roof and doing something with the chrome trim. Even thought about doing something with my center caps...adding a carbon fiber vinyl sticker to them and it shows the gold bowtie still.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I agree with all of the above said. You can do easy, cheap, and sometimes free mods lol.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> I have atleast getting blacked out bowties and hand painting the calipers either black, or blue. g2 makes really good caliper paint. Its like powder coat but brighter, The blue in that brand would look good with the color of my car.I like the idea of blacking out the roof and doing something with the chrome trim. Even thought about doing something with my center caps...adding a carbon fiber vinyl sticker to them and it shows the gold bowtie still.


I'd definitely recommend the blue caliper paint. Whether you paint your wheels black or not, it'll give a lot of pop. Painting the lower center grill black, makes the cars appearance change 10 fold.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Or do what I did with the front bumper lol  jk, but I did have a nice ass stanced bmw stare at my car as I stared at his when driving by each other lol.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Im probably going to get caliper paint soon. Not exactly sure on when lol. I painted my calipers blue on my 05 cavalier when I was redoing all the front suspension and rear suspension stuff and I really thought it was easy as ****. It did give it more personality in the front I thought. My brake drums were powder coated blue too =]. I spent way too much money doing projects on my cavalier when I had it. It was my last car before I bought my cruze.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

chevycruze2012 said:


> You think so? I was hoping it wasn't going to really affect the lighting much at all...but I guess you never know with smoke or black tint to it.


It makes a massive difference. It's really bad. It looked awesome, but the lighting was pathetic. This was a kit I bought specifically for the headlights for this car. 


























It looks a bit darker than it was since it was out in bright sunlight. Keep in mind that the housings were black from the factory.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay. I'll do some more research on these mods before I buy them. Thanks for the tips andrei 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> DON'T.
> 
> Your lighting will be reduced to unsafe levels. Been there, done that. Even 35W HIDs were dimmer than stock. Don't make the same mistake.


100% agree with this, I love the look of tinted head lights and tail lights, but to know it could lead to low visibility, (since it is blocking light) and could possibly lead to either a wreck or other bad outcome, I would go with a different light houseing altogether.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Plus it could be illegal here in iowa. Just never know with dickhead cops anymore lol. Let alone the justice system. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## goinovr (May 6, 2013)

I've been looking at these from CarID.











http://www.carid.com/images/spyder/headlights/444-ccrz11-drl-bk.jpg


----------

